# Mobbing



## gaer

If you check LEO, it says "Mobbing" is all about bullying or harassment at work. There are three discussions there.

I know of the word in relation to schools, and I was shocked to see that this definition was not extended to schools.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> If you check LEO, it says "Mobbing" is all about bullying or harassment at work. There are three discussions there.
> 
> I know of the word in relation to schools, and I was shocked to see that this definition was not extended to schools.
> 
> Gaer



Der Duden lässt andere Möglichkeiten zu:



> einen Arbeitskollegen ständig schikanieren, quälen, verletzen [mit der Absicht, ihn aus der Firma *o.Ä*. zu vertreiben]



Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Der Duden lässt andere Möglichkeiten zu:
> Jana


Jana, that has nothing to do with my question though. I know these other meaning, but notice that it only mentions "Arbeitskollegen".

I know for a fact that teens use this word for what happens in schools. Perhaps this is either a very new use or slang. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana, that has nothing to do with my question though. I know these other meaning, but notice that it only mentions "Arbeitskollegen".



Glaubst du etwa, dass man in der Schule nicht arbeitet? 

OK, OK - I see your point.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Glaubst du etwa, dass man in der Schule nicht arbeitet?
> 
> OK, OK - I see your point.
> 
> Jana


Can you? It's sticking up right in the middle of my head, the point, and it always gets huge when I try to write German.


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> Can you? It's sticking up right in the middle of my head, the point, and it always gets huge when I try to write German.


Oh, yes, and the point is blinking and it say's "I'm right, 'mobbing' in German isn't limited to work" 

To get back on topic - "Mobbing" was first introduced in German for work related harassment, but it may be used for any other (non-work) situation now.  It's not only teen slang.

Axl


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, and the point is blinking and it say's "I'm right, 'mobbing' in German isn't limited to work"
> 
> To get back on topic - "Mobbing" was first introduced in German for work related harassment, but it may be used for any other (non-work) situation now. It's not only teen slang.
> 
> Axl


Thanks, Axl. As I said, I've heard about "Mobbing" from at least two teens who have talked about the problem in school, which is the same problem we have always had here (various kinds of cruelty for no reason other than pure meanness).

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Axl. As I said, I've heard about "Mobbing" from at least two teens



Sprichst du jetzt über deutsche Schüler?

Ich glaube, das Wort Schikane ist noch immer üblicher. Wiki sagt:



> Das Wort *Mobbing* wird umgangssprachlich häufig statt Schikane verwendet und kommt aus dem Englischen. _Mob_ bedeutet Meute, _to mob_ anpöbeln, über jemanden herfallen.



Ich habe Schikane und Schule gegoogelt - die meisten Treffer (wenigstens am Anfang der Liste) enthalten sowie Schikane, als auch Mobbing:



> Darin enthalten sind Präventiv-Maßnahmen auch gegen Mobbing und Schikane



Ist es eine unnötige Verdopplung oder sieht jemand einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen diesen Begriffen?

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ist es eine unnötige Verdopplung oder sieht jemand einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen diesen Begriffen?


Wesentlich - nein, aber Unterschied - ja. Mobbing klingt für mich systematischer, von einer ganzen Gruppe ausgeübt, während Schikane durchaus von einer Einzelperson ausgehen kann:

Die ganze Klasse hat ihn gemobbt.
Der Lehrer schikaniert ihn.

Axl


----------



## gaer

Jana,

Ich würde es vorziehen, alles auf Englisch zu beantworten, aber ich würde es auch vorziehen, alles auf Deutsch zu lesen. Also versuch ich englisch/Englisch zu schreiben.


			
				Jana said:
			
		

> Sprichst du jetzt über deutsche Schüler?


Ja, Jana. Zwei deutsche Studenten haben die Wörter "Mobbing" und "gemobbelt" oft geschrieben, genau wie Amerikanner die Wörter "bullying" and "bullied" benutzen. Wenn ich "Mobbing" sehen, denken ich sofort an Bedrohung, Schikane und sogar Terror oder "Psychoterror". Selbstverständlich sind Studenten oft außerordentlich grausam gegen andere Studenten. (Erwachsene sind genau so grausam, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.)


> Die ganze Klasse hat ihn gemobbt.
> Der Lehrer schikaniert ihn.
> Ich glaube, das Wort Schikane ist noch immer üblicher. Wiki sagt:
> 
> _Wiki: Das Wort Mobbing wird *umgangssprachlich* häufig statt Schikane verwendet und kommt aus dem Englischen._


Wer benutzt Umgangssprache/Slang am Meisten?  Teens? Oder Erwachsener? 


> _"Darin enthalten sind Präventiv-Maßnahmen auch gegen Mobbing und Schikane"_
> 
> Ist es eine unnötige Verdopplung oder sieht jemand einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen diesen Begriffen?


Ich sehe wenigstens einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen ihnen. Aber es ist schwer zu erklären! 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Der Duden lässt andere Möglichkeiten zu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> einen Arbeitskollegen ständig schikanieren, quälen, verletzen [mit der Absicht, ihn aus der Firma *o.Ä.* zu vertreiben]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana
Click to expand...


Ich auch.    Ich würde aber das Wort "Arbeits..." weglassen, denn es wird immer häufiger in Bezug auf ALLGEMEINE Schikane benutzt, ohne Rücksicht auf den Ort (Schule, Arbeitsstelle, Kindergarten etc.).


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das Wort Schikane ist noch immer üblicher.



Eher umgekehrt, oder?   



> Ist es eine unnötige Verdopplung oder sieht jemand einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen diesen Begriffen?



Also, meines Erachtens besitzen beide Begriffe keinen großen Unterschied zueinander, ABER _ich persönlich_ benutze lieber Mobbing anstelle von Schikane.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Eher umgekehrt, oder?



Offensichtlich sollte ich meine Erfahrungen aus Tschechien nicht verallgemeinern. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Offensichtlich sollte ich meine Erfahrungen aus Tschechien nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> Jana



Na ja, ich spreche auch nur von meinen eigenen Präferenzen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich auch.  _*Ich würde aber das Wort "Arbeits..." weglassen*_, denn es wird immer häufiger in Bezug auf ALLGEMEINE Schikane benutzt, ohne Rücksicht auf den Ort (Schule, Arbeitsstelle, Kindergarten etc.).


Who (and others),

I want to say: I totally agree (that's exactly my opinion).

Does this work?

Ganz meiner Meinung!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who (and others),
> 
> I want to say: I totally agree (that's exactly my opinion).
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> Ganz meiner Meinung!
> 
> Gaer



A colloquial saying would be: "Meine Rede!" (that's what I've been saying all along)

Gaer, could you shorten my English translation, please?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> A colloquial saying would be: "Meine Rede!" (that's what I've been saying all along)
> 
> Gaer, could you shorten my English translation, please?


Right. I could not remember that either. 

Remember, I am never quite sure if something that is "in my head" is real unless I use it myself, and that's my biggest weakness!

But which translation do you want shortened? Do you mean a shorter translation of the German "Meine Rede"?

Sorry. I'm confused.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> But which translation do you want shortened? Do you mean a shorter translation of the German "Meine Rede"?
> 
> Sorry. I'm confused.
> 
> Gaer



No problem. I wanted you to shorten the English saying "that's what I've been saying all along".


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No problem. I wanted you to shorten the English saying "that's what I've been saying all along".


Hmm. I think we clip the words:

"Just what I've been saying!"

Man, it's HARD to do this when you are thinking about it. I don't think we have anything as short as your way except using different words that have the same meaning. 

Gaer


----------



## germinal

gaer said:
			
		

> Hmm. I think we clip the words:
> 
> "Just what I've been saying!"
> 
> Man, it's HARD to do this when you are thinking about it. I don't think we have anything as short as your way except using different words that have the same meaning.
> 
> Gaer


 

Exactly!    


Germinal.


.


----------



## gaer

germinal said:
			
		

> Exactly!
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .


How often do you find yourself using the exact word or phrase you wanted to think of "on demand", a day, week or month later?

You say something—or write something—and suddenly you realize that it is the answer your were looking for some time ago. 

Gaer


----------



## germinal

gaer said:
			
		

> How often do you find yourself using the exact word or phrase you wanted to think of "on demand", a day, week or month later?
> 
> You say something—or write something—and suddenly you realize that it is the answer your were looking for some time ago.
> 
> Gaer


 

Happens all the time with me and it doesn't get any better as I get older.    


Germinal.


.


----------



## gaer

germinal said:
			
		

> Happens all the time with me and it doesn't get any better as I get older.
> 
> 
> Germinal.


I agee with that, although I can hardly smile about it.  

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

germinal said:
			
		

> Happens all the time with me and it doesn't get any better as I get older.


Same with me 

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I agee with that, although I can hardly smile about it.
> 
> Gaer



So do I. Well, how about waiting some time, and let's see if one of you comes across such a saying.


----------



## germinal

Whodunit said:
			
		

> So do I. Well, how about waiting some time, and let's see if one of you comes across such a saying.


 

Hello whodunit - glad to see you are back.

My reply _exactly!_ was meant to supply an alternative for _"Just what I've been saying!"       _


_Germinal._


_._
_

_


----------

